# VAG-COM/Diagnostics Section Needed on the Forum?????



## Marc TT Roadster 225

Is there any chance of putting a VAG-COM/Diagnostics section on the Forum. I think it would be a very popular section and a great recourse as well. I Would be interested in the Admins thoughts on this. I Would even be interested in being a Moderator for the section.

Thanks in advance 
Marc.


----------



## ceedubya

like this=

16394 P0010 -A- Camshaft Pos. Actuator Circ. Bank 1 Malfunction 
16395 P0020 -A- Camshaft Pos. Actuator Circ. Bank 2 Malfunction 
16449 P0065 Air Assisted Injector Control Range/Performance 
16450 P0066 Air Assisted Injector Control Low Input/Short to ground 
16451 P0067 Air Assisted Injector Control Input/Short to B+ 
16485 P0101 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circ Range/Performance 
16486 P0102 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circ Low Input 
16487 P0103 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circ High Input 
16489 P0105 Manifold Abs.Pressure or Bar.Pressure Voltage supply 
16490 P0106 Manifold Abs.Pressure or Bar.Pressure Range/Performance 
16491 P0107 Manifold Abs.Pressure or Bar.Pressure Low Input 
16492 P0108 Manifold Abs.Pressure or Bar.Pressure High Input 
16496 P0112 Intake Air Temp.Circ Low Input 
16497 P0113 Intake Air Temp.Circ High Input 
16500 P0116 Engine Coolant Temp.Circ Range/Performance 
16501 P0117 Engine Coolant Temp.Circ Low Input 
16502 P0118 Engine Coolant Temp.Circ High Input 
16504 P0120 Throttle/Pedal Pos.Sensor A Circ Malfunction 
16505 P0121 Throttle/Pedal Pos.Sensor A Circ Range/Performance 
16506 P0122 Throttle/Pedal Pos.Sensor A Circ Low Input 
16507 P0123 Throttle/Pedal Pos.Sensor A Circ High Input 
16509 P0125 Insufficient Coolant Temp.for Closed Loop Fuel Control 
16512 P0128 Coolant Thermostat/Valve Temperature below control range 
16514 P0130 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Malfunction 
16515 P0131 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Low Voltage 
16516 P0132 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 High Voltage 
16517 P0133 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Slow Response 
16518 P0134 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 No Activity Detected 
16519 P0135 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Malfunction 
16520 P0136 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Malfunction 
16521 P0137 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Low Voltage 
16522 P0138 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 High Voltage 
16523 P0139 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Slow Response 
16524 P0140 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 No Activity Detected 
16525 P0141 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Malfunction 
16534 P0150 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Malfunction 
16535 P0151 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Low Voltage 
16536 P0152 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 High Voltage 
16537 P0153 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Slow Response 
16538 P0154 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 No Activity Detected 
16539 P0155 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Malfunction 
16540 P0156 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Malfunction 
16541 P0157 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Low Voltage 
16542 P0158 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 High Voltage 
16543 P0159 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Slow Response 
16544 P0160 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 No Activity Detected 
16545 P0161 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Malfunction 
16554 P0170 Fuel Trim,Bank1 Malfunction 
16555 P0171 Fuel Trim,Bank1 System too Lean 
16556 P0172 Fuel Trim,Bank1 System too Rich 
16557 P0173 Fuel Trim,Bank2 Malfunction 
16558 P0174 Fuel Trim,Bank2 System too Lean 
16559 P0175 Fuel Trim,Bank2 System too Rich 
16566 P0182 Fuel temperature sender-G81 Short to ground 
16567 P0183 Fuel temperature sender-G81 Interruption/Short to B+ 
16581 P0197 Engine Oil Temperature Circuit Low Input 
16582 P0198 Engine Oil Temperature Circuit High Input 
16585 P0201 Cyl.1, Injector Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16586 P0202 Cyl.2, Injector Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16587 P0203 Cyl.3, Injector Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16588 P0204 Cyl.4, Injector Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16589 P0205 Cyl.5 Injector Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16590 P0206 Cyl.6 Injector Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16591 P0207 Cyl.7 Injector Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16592 P0208 Cyl.8 Injector Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16599 P0215 Engine Shut-Off Solenoid Malfunction 
16600 P0216 Injector/Injection Timing Control Malfunction 
16603 P0219 Engine Overspeed Condition 
16605 P0221 Throttle Pos. Sensor -B- Circuit Range/Performance 
16606 P0222 Throttle Pos. Sensor -B- Circuit Low Input 
16607 P0223 Throttle Pos. Sensor -B- Circuit High Input 
16609 P0225 Throttle Pos. Sensor -C- Circuit Voltage supply 
16610 P0226 Throttle Pos. Sensor -C- Circuit Range/Performance 
16611 P0227 Throttle Pos. Sensor -C- Circuit Low Input 
16612 P0228 Throttle Pos. Sensor -C- Circuit Hight Input 
16614 P0230 Fuel Pump Primary Circuit Fault in electrical circuit 
16618 P0234 Turbocharger Overboost Condition Control limit exceeded 
16619 P0235 Turbocharger Boost Sensor (A) Circ Control limit not reached 
16620 P0236 Turbocharger Boost Sensor (A) Circ Range/Performance 
16621 P0237 Turbocharger Boost Sensor (A) Circ Low Input 
16622 P0238 Turbocharger Boost Sensor (A) Circ High Input 
16627 P0243 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid (A) Open/Short Circuit to Ground 
16629 P0245 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid (A) Low Input/Short to ground 
16630 P0246 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid (A) High Input/Short to B+ 
16636 P0252 Injection Pump Metering Control (A) Range/Performance 
16645 P0261 Cyl.1 Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to ground 
16646 P0262 Cyl.1 Injector Circuit High Input/Short to B+ 
16648 P0264 Cyl.2 Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to ground 
16649 P0265 Cyl.2 Injector Circuit High Input/Short to B+ 
16651 P0267 Cyl.3 Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to ground 
16652 P0268 Cyl.3 Injector Circuit High Input/Short to B+ 
16654 P0270 Cyl.4 Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to ground 
16655 P0271 Cyl.4 Injector Circuit High Input/Short to B+ 
16657 P0273 Cyl.5 Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to ground 
16658 P0274 Cyl.5 Injector Circuit High Input/Short to B+ 
16660 P0276 Cyl.6 Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to ground 
16661 P0277 Cyl.6 Injector Circuit High Input/Short to B+ 
16663 P0279 Cyl.7 Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to ground 
16664 P0280 Cyl.7 Injector Circuit High Input/Short to B+ 
16666 P0282 Cyl.8 Injector Circuit Low Input/Short to ground 
16667 P0283 Cyl.8 Injector Circuit High Input/Short to B+ 
16684 P0300 Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
16685 P0301 Cyl.1 Misfire Detected 
16686 P0302 Cyl.2 Misfire Detected 
16687 P0303 Cyl.3 Misfire Detected 
16688 P0304 Cyl.4 Misfire Detected 
16689 P0305 Cyl.5 Misfire Detected 
16690 P0306 Cyl.6 Misfire Detected 
16691 P0307 Cyl.7 Misfire Detected 
16692 P0308 Cyl.8 Misfire Detected 
16697 P0313 Misfire Detected Low Fuel Level 
16698 P0314 Single Cylinder Misfire 
16705 P0321 Ign./Distributor Eng.Speed Inp.Circ Range/Performance 
16706 P0322 Ign./Distributor Eng.Speed Inp.Circ No Signal 
16709 P0325 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit Electrical Fault in Circuit 
16710 P0326 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit Range/Performance 
16711 P0327 Knock Sensor 1 Circ Low Input 
16712 P0328 Knock Sensor 1 Circ High Input 
16716 P0332 Knock Sensor 2 Circ Low Input 
16717 P0333 Knock Sensor 2 Circ High Input 
16719 P0335 Crankshaft Pos. Sensor (A) Circ Malfunction 
16720 P0336 Crankshaft Pos. Sensor (A) Circ Range/Performance/Missing tooth 
16721 P0337 Crankshaft Pos.Sensor (A) Circ Low Input 
16724 P0340 Camshaft Pos. Sensor (A) Circ Incorrect allocation 
16725 P0341 Camshaft Pos.Sensor Circ Range/Performance 
16726 P0342 Camshaft Pos.Sensor Circ Low Input 
16727 P0343 Camshaft Pos.Sensor Circ High Input 
16735 P0351 Ignition Coil (A) Cyl.1 Prim./Sec. Circ Malfunction 
16736 P0352 Ignition Coil (B) Cyl.2 Prim./Sec. Circ Malfunction 
16737 P0353 Ignition Coil (C) Cyl.3 Prim./Sec. Circ Malfunction 
16738 P0354 Ignition Coil (D) Cyl.4 Prim./Sec. Circ Malfunction 
16739 P0355 Ignition Coil (E) Cyl.5 Prim./Sec. Circ Malfunction 
16740 P0356 Ignition Coil (F) Cyl.6 Prim./Sec. Circ Malfunction 
16741 P0357 Ignition Coil (G) Cyl.7 Prim./Sec. Circ Malfunction 
16742 P0358 Ignition Coil (H) Cyl.8 Prim./Sec. Circ Malfunction 
16764 P0380 Glow Plug/Heater Circuit (A) Electrical Fault in Circuit 
16784 P0400 Exhaust Gas Recirc.Flow Malfunction 
16785 P0401 Exhaust Gas Recirc.Flow Insufficient Detected 
16786 P0402 Exhaust Gas Recirc.Flow Excessive Detected 
16787 P0403 Exhaust Gas Recirc. Contr. Circ Malfunction 
16788 P0404 Exhaust Gas Recirc. Contr. Circ Range/Performance 
16789 P0405 Exhaust Gas Recirc. Sensor (A) Circ Low Input 
16790 P0406 Exhaust Gas Recirc. Sensor (A) Circ High Input 
16791 P0407 Exhaust Gas Recirc. Sensor (B) Circ Low Input 
16792 P0408 Exhaust Gas Recirc. Sensor (B) Circ High Input 
16794 P0410 Sec.Air Inj.Sys Malfunction 
16795 P0411 Sec.Air Inj.Sys. Incorrect Flow Detected 
16796 P0412 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Switching Valve A Circ Malfunction 
16802 P0418 Sec. Air Inj. Sys. Relay (A) Contr. Circ Malfunction 
16804 P0420 Catalyst System,Bank1 Efficiency Below Threshold 
16806 P0422 Main Catalyst,Bank1 Below Threshold 
16811 P0427 Catalyst Temperature Sensor, Bank 1 Low Input/Short to ground 
16812 P0428 Catalyst Temperature Sensor, Bank 1 High Input/Open/Short Circuit to B+ 
16816 P0432 Main Catalyst,Bank2 Efficiency Below Threshold 
16820 P0436 Catalyst Temperature Sensor, Bank 2 Range/Performance 
16821 P0437 Catalyst Temperature Sensor, Bank 2 Low Input/Short to ground 
16822 P0438 Catalyst Temperature Sensor, Bank 2 High Input/Open/Short Circuit to B+ 
16824 P0440 EVAP Emission Contr.Sys. Malfunction 
16825 P0441 EVAP Emission Contr.Sys.Incorrect Purge Flow 
16826 P0442 EVAP Emission Contr.Sys.(Small Leak) Leak Detected 
16827 P0443 EVAP Emiss. Contr. Sys. Purge Valve Circ Electrical Fault in Circuit 
16836 P0452 EVAP Emission Contr.Sys.Press.Sensor Low Input 
16837 P0453 EVAP Emission Contr.Sys.Press.Sensor High Input 
16839 P0455 EVAP Emission Contr.Sys.(Gross Leak) Leak Detected 
16845 P0461 Fuel Level Sensor Circ Range/Performance 
16846 P0462 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Low Input 
16847 P0463 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit High Input 
16885 P0501 Vehicle Speed Sensor Range/Performance 
16887 P0503 Vehicle Speed Sensor Intermittent/Erratic/High Input 
16889 P0505 Idle Control System Malfunction 
16890 P0506 Idle Control System RPM Lower than Expected 
16891 P0507 Idle Control System Higher than Expected 
16894 P0510 Closed Throttle Pos.Switch Malfunction 
16915 P0531 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
16916 P0532 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Input 
16917 P0533 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit High Input 
16935 P0551 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
16944 P0560 System Voltage Malfunction 
16946 P0562 System Voltage Low Voltage 
16947 P0563 System Voltage High Voltage 
16952 P0568 Cruise Control Set Signal Incorrect Signal 
16955 P0571 Cruise/Brake Switch (A) Circ Malfunction 
16984 P0600 Serial Comm. Link (Data Bus) Message Missing 
16985 P0601 Internal Contr.Module Memory Check Sum Error 
16986 P0602 Control Module Programming Error/Malfunction 
16987 P0603 Internal Contr.Module (KAM) Error 
16988 P0604 Internal Contr.Module Random Access Memory (RAM) Error
16989 P0605 Internal Contr.Module ROM Test Error 
16990 P0606 ECM/PCM Processor 
17026 P0642 Knock Control Control Module Malfunction 
17029 P0645 A/C Clutch Relay Control Circuit 
17034 P0650 MIL Control Circuit Electrical Fault in Circuit 
17038 P0654 Engine RPM Output Circuit Electrical Fault in Circuit 
17040 P0656 Fuel Level Output Circuit Electrical Fault in Circuit 
17084 P0700 Transm.Contr.System Malfunction 
17086 P0702 Transm.Contr.System Electrical 
17087 P0703 Torque Converter/Brake Switch B Circ Malfunction 
17089 P0705 Transm.Range Sensor Circ.(PRNDL Inp.) Malfunction 
17090 P0706 Transm.Range Sensor Circ Range/Performance 
17091 P0707 Transm.Range Sensor Circ Low Input 
17092 P0708 Transm.Range Sensor Circ High Input 
17094 P0710 Transm.Fluid Temp.Sensor Circ. Malfunction 
17095 P0711 Transm.Fluid Temp.Sensor Circ. Range/Performance 
17096 P0712 Transm.Fluid Temp.Sensor Circ. Low Input 
17097 P0713 Transm.Fluid Temp.Sensor Circ. High Input 
17099 P0715 Input Turbine/Speed Sensor Circ. Malfunction 
17100 P0716 Input Turbine/Speed Sensor Circ. Range/Performance 
17101 P0717 Input Turbine/Speed Sensor Circ. No Signal 
17105 P0721 Output Speed Sensor Circ Range/Performance 
17106 P0722 Output Speed Sensor Circ No Signal 
17109 P0725 Engine Speed Inp.Circ. Malfunction 
17110 P0726 Engine Speed Inp.Circ. Range/Performance 
17111 P0727 Engine Speed Inp.Circ. No Signal 
17114 P0730 Gear Incorrect Ratio 
17115 P0731 Gear 1 Incorrect Ratio 
17116 P0732 Gear 2 Incorrect Ratio 
17117 P0733 Gear 3 Incorrect Ratio 
17118 P0734 Gear 4 Incorrect Ratio 
17119 P0735 Gear 5 Incorrect Ratio 
17124 P0740 Torque Converter Clutch Circ Malfunction 
17125 P0741 Torque Converter Clutch Circ Performance or Stuck Off 
17132 P0748 Pressure Contr.Solenoid Electrical 
17134 P0750 Shift Solenoid A malfunction 
17135 P0751 Shift Solenoid A Performance or Stuck Off 
17136 P0752 Shift Solenoid A Stuck On 
17137 P0753 Shift Solenoid A Electrical 
17140 P0756 Shift Solenoid B Performance or Stuck Off 
17141 P0757 Shift Solenoid B Stuck On 
17142 P0758 Shift Solenoid B Electrical 
17145 P0761 Shift Solenoid C Performance or Stuck Off 
17146 P0762 Shift Solenoid C Stuck On 
17147 P0763 Shift Solenoid C Electrical 
17152 P0768 Shift Solenoid D Electrical 
17157 P0773 Shift Solenoid E Electrical 
17174 P0790 Normal/Performance Switch Circ Malfunction 
17509 P1101 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1Voltage too Low/Air Leak 
17510 P1102 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Short to B+ 
17511 P1103 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Output too Low 
17512 P1104 Bank1-Sensor2 Voltage too Low/Air Leak 
17513 P1105 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Short to B+ 
17514 P1106 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Voltage too Low/Air Leak 
17515 P1107 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Short to B+ 
17516 P1108 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Output too Low 
17517 P1109 O2 Sensor Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Voltage too Low/Air Leak 
17518 P1110 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Short to B+ 
17519 P1111 O2 Control (Bank 1) System too lean 
17520 P1112 O2 Control (Bank 1) System too rich 
17521 P1113 Bank1-Sensor1 Internal Resistance too High 
17522 P1114 Bank1-Sensor2 Internal Resistant too High 
17523 P1115 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Short to Ground 
17524 P1116 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Open 
17525 P1117 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Short to Ground 
17526 P1118 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Open 
17527 P1119 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Short to Ground 
17528 P1120 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Open 
17529 P1121 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Short to Ground 
17530 P1122 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Open 
17531 P1123 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Air.,Bank1 System too Rich 
17532 P1124 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Air.,Bank1 System too Lean 
17533 P1125 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Air.,Bank2 System too Rich 
17534 P1126 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Air.,Bank2 System too Lean 
17535 P1127 Long Term Fuel Trim mult.,Bank1 System too Rich 
17536 P1128 Long Term Fuel Trim mult.,Bank1 System too Lean 
17537 P1129 Long Term Fuel Trim mult.,Bank2 System too Rich 
17538 P1130 Long Term Fuel Trim mult.,Bank2 System too Lean 
17539 P1131 Bank2-Sensor1 Internal Rsistance too High 
17540 P1132 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1+2-Sensor1 Short to B+ 
17541 P1133 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1+2-Sensor1 Electrical Malfunction 
17542 P1134 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1+2-Sensor2 Short to B+ 
17543 P1135 O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1+2-Sensor2 Electrical Malfunction 
17544 P1136 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel,Bank1 System too Lean 
17545 P1137 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel,Bank1 System too Rich 
17546 P1138 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel,Bank2 System too Lean 
17547 P1139 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel,Bank2 System too Rich 
17548 P1140 Bank2-Sensor2 Internal Resistance too High 
17549 P1141 Load Calculation Cross Check Range/Performance 
17550 P1142 Load Calculation Cross Check Lower Limit Exceeded 
17551 P1143 Load Calculation Cross Check Upper Limit Exceeded 
17552 P1144 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circ Open/Short to Ground 
17553 P1145 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circ Short to B+ 
17554 P1146 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circ Supply Malfunction 
17555 P1147 O2 Control (Bank 2) System too lean 
17556 P1148 O2 Control (Bank 2) System too rich 
17557 P1149 O2 Control (Bank 1) Out of range 
17558 P1150 O2 Control (Bank 2) Out of range 
17559 P1151 Bank1, Long Term Fuel Trim, Range 1 Leanness Lower Limit Exceeded 
17560 P1152 Bank1, Long Term Fuel Trim, Range 2 Leanness Lower Limit Exceeded 
17562 P1154 Manifold Switch Over Malfunction 
17563 P1155 Manifold Abs.Pressure Sensor Circ. Short to B+ 
17564 P1156 Manifold Abs.Pressure Sensor Circ. Open/Short to Ground 
17565 P1157 Manifold Abs.Pressure Sensor Circ. Power Supply Malfunction 
17566 P1158 Manifold Abs.Pressure Sensor Circ. Range/Performance 
17568 P1160 Manifold Temp.Sensor Circ. Short to Ground 
17569 P1161 Manifold Temp.Sensor Circ. Open/Short to B+ 
17570 P1162 Fuel Temp.Sensor Circ. Short to Ground 
17571 P1163 Fuel Temp.Sensor Circ. Open/Short to B+ 
17572 P1164 Fuel Temperature Sensor Range/Performance/Incorrect Signal 
17573 P1165 Bank1, Long Term Fuel Trim, Range 1 Rich Limit Exceeded 
17574 P1166 Bank1, Long Term Fuel Trim, Range 2 Rich Limit Exceeded 
17579 P1171 Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Sign.2 Range/Performance 
17580 P1172 Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Sign.2 Signal too Low 
17581 P1173 Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Sign.2 Signal too High 
17582 P1174 Fuel Trim, Bank 1 Different injection times 
17584 P1176 O2 Correction Behind Catalyst,B1 Limit Attained 
17585 P1177 O2 Correction Behind Catalyst,B2 Limit Attained 
17586 P1178 Linear 02 Sensor / Pump Current Open Circuit 
17587 P1179 Linear 02 Sensor / Pump Current Short to ground 
17588 P1180 Linear 02 Sensor / Pump Current Short to B+ 
17589 P1181 Linear 02 Sensor / Reference Voltage Open Circuit 
17590 P1182 Linear 02 Sensor / Reference Voltage Short to ground 
17591 P1183 Linear 02 Sensor / Reference Voltage Short to B+ 
17592 P1184 Linear 02 Sensor / Common Ground Wire Open Circuit 
17593 P1185 Linear 02 Sensor / Common Ground Wire Short to ground 
17594 P1186 Linear 02 Sensor / Common Ground Wire Short to B+ 
17595 P1187 Linear 02 Sensor / Compens. Resistor Open Circuit 
17596 P1188 Linear 02 Sensor / Compens. Resistor Short to ground 
17597 P1189 Linear 02 Sensor / Compens. Resistor Short to B+ 
17598 P1190 Linear 02 Sensor / Reference Voltage Incorrect Signal 
17604 P1196 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor1 Electrical Malfunction 
17605 P1197 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank2-Sensor1 Electrical Malfunction 
17606 P1198 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank1-Sensor2 Electrical Malfunction 
17607 P1199 O2 Sensor Heater Circ.,Bank2-Sensor2 Electrical Malfunction 
17609 P1201 Cyl.1-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17610 P1202 Cyl.2-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17611 P1203 Cyl.3-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17612 P1204 Cyl.4-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17613 P1205 Cyl.5-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17614 P1206 Cyl.6-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17615 P1207 Cyl.7-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17616 P1208 Cyl.8-Fuel Inj.Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17617 P1209 Intake valves for cylinder shut-off Short circuit to ground 
17618 P1210 Intake valves for cylinder shut-off Short to B+ 
17619 P1211 Intake valves for cylinder shut-off Open circuit 
17621 P1213 Cyl.1-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to B+ 
17622 P1214 Cyl.2-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to B+ 
17623 P1215 Cyl.3-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to B+ 
17624 P1216 Cyl.4-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to B+ 
17625 P1217 Cyl.5-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to B+ 
17626 P1218 Cyl.6-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to B+ 
17627 P1219 Cyl.7-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to B+ 
17628 P1220 Cyl.8-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to B+ 
17629 P1221 Cylinder shut-off exhaust valves Short circuit to ground 
17630 P1222 Cylinder shut-off exhaust valves Short to B+ 
17631 P1223 Cylinder shut-off exhaust valves Open circuit 
17633 P1225 Cyl.1-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to Ground 
17634 P1226 Cyl.2-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to Ground 
17635 P1227 Cyl.3-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to Ground 
17636 P1228 Cyl.4-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to Ground 
17637 P1229 Cyl.5-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to Ground 
17638 P1230 Cyl.6-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to Ground 
17639 P1231 Cyl.7-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to Ground 
17640 P1232 Cyl.8-Fuel Inj.Circ. Short to Ground 
17645 P1237 Cyl.1-Fuel Inj.Circ. Open Circ. 
17646 P1238 Cyl.2-Fuel Inj.Circ. Open Circ. 
17647 P1239 Cyl.3-Fuel Inj.Circ. Open Circ. 
17648 P1240 Cyl.4-Fuel Inj.Circ. Open Circ. 
17649 P1241 Cyl.5-Fuel Inj.Circ. Open Circ. 
17650 P1242 Cyl.6-Fuel Inj.Circ. Open Circ. 
17651 P1243 Cyl.7-Fuel Inj.Circ. Open Circ. 
17652 P1244 Cyl.8-Fuel Inj.Circ. Open Circ. 
17653 P1245 Needle Lift Sensor Circ. Short to Ground 
17654 P1246 Needle Lift Sensor Circ. Range/Performance 
17655 P1247 Needle Lift Sensor Circ. Open/Short to B+ 
17656 P1248 Injection Start Control Deviation 
17657 P1249 Fuel consumption signal Electrical Fault in Circuit 
17658 P1250 Fuel Level Too Low 
17659 P1251 Start of Injection Solenoid Circ Short to B+ 
17660 P1252 Start of Injection Solenoid Circ Open/Short to Ground 
17661 P1253 Fuel consumption signal Short to ground 
17662 P1254 Fuel consumption signal Short to B+ 
17663 P1255 Engine Coolant Temp.Circ Short to Ground 
17664 P1256 Engine Coolant Temp.Circ Open/Short to B+ 
17665 P1257 Engine Coolant System Valve Open 
17666 P1258 Engine Coolant System Valve Short to B+ 
17667 P1259 Engine Coolant System Valve Short to Ground 
17688 P1280 Fuel Inj.Air Contr.Valve Circ. Flow too Low 
17691 P1283 Fuel Inj.Air Contr.Valve Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17692 P1284 Fuel Inj.Air Contr.Valve Circ. Open 
17693 P1285 Fuel Inj.Air Contr.Valve Circ. Short to Ground 
17694 P1286 Fuel Inj.Air Contr.Valve Circ. Short to B+ 
17695 P1287 Turbocharger bypass valve open 
17696 P1288 Turbocharger bypass valve short to B+ 
17697 P1289 Turbocharger bypass valve short to ground 
17704 P1296 Cooling system malfunction 
17705 P1297 Connection turbocharger - throttle valve pressure hose 
17708 P1300 Misfire detected Reason: Fuel level too low 
17721 P1319 Knock Sensor 1 Circ. Short to Ground 
17728 P1320 Knock Sensor 2 Circ. Short to Ground 
17729 P1321 Knock Sensor 3 Circ. Low Input 
17730 P1322 Knock Sensor 3 Circ. High Input 
17731 P1323 Knock Sensor 4 Circ. Low Input 
17732 P1324 Knock Sensor 4 Circ. High Input 
17733 P1325 Cyl.1-Knock Contr. Limit Attained 
17734 P1326 Cyl.2-Knock Contr. Limit Attained 
17735 P1327 Cyl.3-Knock Contr. Limit Attained 
17736 P1328 Cyl.4-Knock Contr. Limit Attained 
17737 P1329 Cyl.5-Knock Contr. Limit Attained 
17738 P1330 Cyl.6-Knock Contr. Limit Attained 
17739 P1331 Cyl.7-Knock Contr. Limit Attained 
17740 P1332 Cyl.8-Knock Contr. Limit Attained 
17743 P1335 Engine Torque Monitoring 2 Control Limint Exceeded 
17744 P1336 Engine Torque Monitoring Adaptation at limit 
17745 P1337 Camshaft Pos.Sensor,Bank1 Short to Ground 
17746 P1338 Camshaft Pos.Sensor,Bank1 Open Circ./Short to B+ 
17747 P1339 Crankshaft Pos./Engine Speed Sensor Cross Connected 
17748 P1340 Crankshaft-/Camshaft Pos.Sens.Signals Out of Sequence 
17749 P1341 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 1 Short to Ground 
17750 P1342 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 1 Short to B+ 
17751 P1343 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 2 Short to Ground 
17752 P1344 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 2 Short to B+ 
17753 P1345 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 3 Short to Ground 
17754 P1346 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 3 Short to B+ 
17755 P1347 Bank2,Crankshaft-/Camshaft os.Sens.Sign. Out of Sequence 
17756 P1348 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 1 Open Circuit 
17757 P1349 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 2 Open Circuit 
17758 P1350 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 3 Open Circuit 
17762 P1354 Modulation Piston Displ.Sensor Circ. Malfunction
17763 P1355 Cyl. 1, ignition circuit Open Circuit 
17764 P1356 Cyl. 1, ignition circuit Short to B+ 
17765 P1357 Cyl. 1, ignition circuit Short to ground 
17766 P1358 Cyl. 2, ignition circuit Open Circuit 
17767 P1359 Cyl. 2, ignition circuit Short Circuit to B+ 
17768 P1360 Cyl. 2, ignition circuit Short Circuit to Ground 
17769 P1361 Cyl. 3, ignition circuit Open Circuit 
17770 P1362 Cyl. 3, ignition circuit Short Circuit to B+ 
17771 P1363 Cyl. 3, ignition circuit Short Circuit to ground 
17772 P1364 Cyl. 4 ignition circuit Open Circuit 
17773 P1365 Cyl. 4 ignition circuit Short circuit to B+ 
17774 P1366 Cyl. 4 ignition circuit Short circuit to ground 
17775 P1367 Cyl. 5, ignition circuit Open Circuit 
17776 P1368 Cyl. 5, ignition circuit Short Circuit to B+ 
17777 P1369 Cyl. 5, ignition circuit short to ground 
17778 P1370 Cyl. 6, ignition circuit Open Circuit 
17779 P1371 Cyl. 6, ignition circuit Short Circuit to B+ 
17780 P1372 Cyl. 6, ignition circuit short to ground 
17781 P1373 Cyl. 7, ignition circuit Open Circuit 
17782 P1374 Cyl. 7, ignition circuit Short Circuit to B+ 
17783 P1375 Cyl. 7, ignition circuit short to ground 
17784 P1376 Cyl. 8, ignition circuit Open Circuit 
17785 P1377 Cyl. 8, ignition circuit Short Circuit to B+ 
17786 P1378 Cyl. 8, ignition circuit short to ground 
17794 P1386 Internal Control Module Knock Control Circ.Error 
17795 P1387 Internal Contr. Module altitude sensor error 
17796 P1388 Internal Contr. Module drive by wire error 
17799 P1391 Camshaft Pos.Sensor,Bank2 Short to Ground 
17800 P1392 Camshaft Pos.Sensor,Bank2 Open Circ./Short to B+ 
17801 P1393 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 1 Electrical Malfunction 
17802 P1394 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 2 Electrical Malfunction 
17803 P1395 Ignition Coil Power Output Stage 3 Electrical Malfunction 
17804 P1396 Engine Speed Sensor Missing Tooth 
17805 P1397 Engine speed wheel Adaptation limit reached 
17806 P1398 Engine RPM signal, TD Short to ground 
17807 P1399 Engine RPM signal, TD Short Circuit to B+ 
17808 P1400 EGR Valve Circ Electrical Malfunction 
17809 P1401 EGR Valve Circ Short to Ground 
17810 P1402 EGR Valve Circ Short to B+ 
17811 P1403 EGR Flow Deviation 
17812 P1404 EGR Flow Basic Setting not carried out 
17814 P1406 EGR Temp.Sensor Range/Performance 
17815 P1407 EGR Temp.Sensor Signal too Low 
17816 P1408 EGR Temp.Sensor Signal too High 
17817 P1409 Tank Ventilation Valve Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17818 P1410 Tank Ventilation Valve Circ. Short to B+ 
17819 P1411 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.,Bank2 Flow too Flow 
17820 P1412 EGR Different.Pressure Sensor Signal too Low 
17821 P1413 EGR Different.Pressure Sensor Signal too High 
17822 P1414 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.,Bank2 Leak Detected 
17825 P1417 Fuel Level Sensor Circ Signal too Low 
17826 P1418 Fuel Level Sensor Circ Signal too High
17828 P1420 Sec.Air Inj.Valve Circ Electrical Malfunction 
17829 P1421 Sec.Air Inj.Valve Circ Short to Ground 
17830 P1422 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Contr.Valve Circ Short to B+ 
17831 P1423 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.,Bank1 Flow too Low 
17832 P1424 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.,Bank1 Leak Detected 
17833 P1425 Tank Vent.Valve Short to Ground 
17834 P1426 Tank Vent.Valve Open 
17840 P1432 Sec.Air Inj.Valve Open 
17841 P1433 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Pump Relay Circ. open 
17842 P1434 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Pump Relay Circ. Short to B+ 
17843 P1435 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Pump Relay Circ. Short to ground 
17844 P1436 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Pump Relay Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17847 P1439 EGR Potentiometer Error in Basic Seting 
17848 P1440 EGR Valve Power Stage Open 
17849 P1441 EGR Valve Circ Open/Short to Ground 
17850 P1442 EGR Valve Position Sensor Signal too high 
17851 P1443 EGR Valve Position Sensor Signal too low 
17852 P1444 EGR Valve Position Sensor range/performance 
17853 P1445 Catalyst Temp.Sensor 2 Circ. Range/Performance 
17854 P1446 Catalyst Temp.Circ Short to Ground 
17855 P1447 Catalyst Temp.Circ Open/Short to B+ 
17856 P1448 Catalyst Temp.Sensor 2 Circ. Short to Ground 
17857 P1449 Catalyst Temp.Sensor 2 Circ. Open/Short to B+ 
17858 P1450 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Circ Short to B+ 
17859 P1451 Sec.Air Inj.Sys.Circ Short to Ground 
17860 P1452 Sec.Air Inj.Sys. Open Circ. 
17861 P1453 Exhaust gas temperature sensor 1 open/short to B+ 
17862 P1454 Exhaust gas temperature sensor short 1 to ground 
17863 P1455 Exhaust gas temperature sensor 1 range/performance 
17864 P1456 Exhaust gas temperature control bank 1 limit attained 
17865 P1457 Exhaust gas temperature sensor 2 open/short to B+ 
17866 P1458 Exhaust gas temperature sensor 2 short to ground 
17867 P1459 Exhaust gas temperature sensor 2 range/performance 
17868 P1460 Exhaust gas temperature control bank 2 limit attained 
17869 P1461 Exhaust gas temperature control bank 1 Range/Performance 
17870 P1462 Exhaust gas temperature control bank 2 Range/Performance 
17873 P1465 Additive Pump Short Circuit to B+ 
17874 P1466 Additive Pump Open/Short to Ground 
17875 P1467 EVAP Canister Purge Solenoid Valve Short Circuit to B+ 
17876 P1468 EVAP Canister Purge Solenoid Valve Short Circuit to Ground 
17877 P1469 EVAP Canister Purge Solenoid Valve Open Circuit 
17878 P1470 EVAP Emission Contr.LDP Circ Electrical Malfunction 
17879 P1471 EVAP Emission Contr.LDP Circ Short to B+ 
17880 P1472 EVAP Emission Contr.LDP Circ Short to Ground 
17881 P1473 EVAP Emission Contr.LDP Circ Open Circ. 
17882 P1474 EVAP Canister Purge Solenoid Valve electrical malfunction 
17883 P1475 EVAP Emission Contr.LDP Circ Malfunction/Signal Circ.Open 
17884 P1476 EVAP Emission Contr.LDP Circ Malfunction/Insufficient Vacuum 
17885 P1477 EVAP Emission Contr.LDP Circ Malfunction 
17886 P1478 EVAP Emission Contr.LDP Circ Clamped Tube Detected 
17908 P1500 Fuel Pump Relay Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17909 P1501 Fuel Pump Relay Circ. Short to Ground 
17910 P1502 Fuel Pump Relay Circ. Short to B+ 
17911 P1503 Load signal from Alternator Term. DF Range/performance/Incorrect Signal 
17912 P1504 Intake Air Sys.Bypass Leak Detected 
17913 P1505 Closed Throttle Pos. Does Not Close/Open Circ 
17914 P1506 Closed Throttle Pos.Switch Does Not Open/Short to Ground 
17915 P1507 Idle Sys.Learned Value Lower Limit Attained 
17916 P1508 Idle Sys.Learned Value Upper Limit Attained 
17917 P1509 Idle Air Control Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17918 P1510 Idle Air Control Circ. Short to B+ 
17919 P1511 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve circuit electrical malfunction 
17920 P1512 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve circuit Short to B+ 
17921 P1513 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve2 circuit Short to B+ 
17922 P1514 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve2 circuit Short to ground 
17923 P1515 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve circuit Short to Ground 
17924 P1516 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve circuit Open 
17925 P1517 Main Relay Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
17926 P1518 Main Relay Circ. Short to B+ 
17927 P1519 Intake Camshaft Contr.,Bank1 Malfunction 
17928 P1520 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve2 circuit Open 
17929 P1521 Intake Manifold Changeover Valve2 circuit electrical malfunction 
17930 P1522 Intake Camshaft Contr.,Bank2 Malfunction 
17931 P1523 Crash Signal from Airbag Control Unit range/performance 
17933 P1525 Intake Camshaft Contr.Circ.,Bank1 Electrical Malfunction 
17934 P1526 Intake Camshaft Contr.Circ.,Bank1 Short to B+ 
17935 P1527 Intake Camshaft Contr.Circ.,Bank1 Short to Ground 
17936 P1528 Intake Camshaft Contr.Circ.,Bank1 Open 
17937 P1529 Camshaft Control Circuit Short to B+ 
17938 P1530 Camshaft Control Circuit Short to ground 
17939 P1531 Camshaft Control Circuit open 
17941 P1533 Intake Camshaft Contr.Circ.,Bank2 Electrical Malfunction 
17942 P1534 Intake Camshaft Contr.Circ.,Bank2 Short to B+ 
17943 P1535 Intake Camshaft Contr.Circ.,Bank2 Short to Ground 
17944 P1536 Intake Camshaft Contr.Circ.,Bank2 Open 
17945 P1537 Engine Shutoff Solenoid Malfunction 
17946 P1538 Engine Shutoff Solenoid Open/Short to Ground 
17947 P1539 Clutch Vacuum Vent Valve Switch Incorrect signal 
17948 P1540 Vehicle Speed Sensor High Input 
17949 P1541 Fuel Pump Relay Circ Open 
17950 P1542 Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Range/Performance 
17951 P1543 Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal too Low 
17952 P1544 Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal too High 
17953 P1545 Throttle Pos.Contr Malfunction 
17954 P1546 Boost Pressure Contr.Valve Short to B+ 
17955 P1547 Boost Pressure Contr.Valve Short to Ground 
17956 P1548 Boost Pressure Contr.Valve Open 
17957 P1549 Boost Pressure Contr.Valve Short to Ground 
17958 P1550 Charge Pressure Deviation 
17959 P1551 Barometric Pressure Sensor Circ. Short to B+ 
17960 P1552 Barometric Pressure Sensor Circ. Open/Short to Ground 
17961 P1553 Barometric/manifold pressure signal ratio out of range 
17962 P1554 Idle Speed Contr.Throttle Pos. Basic Setting Conditions not met 
17963 P1555 Charge Pressure Upper Limit exceeded 
17964 P1556 Charge Pressure Contr. Negative Deviation 
17965 P1557 Charge Pressure Contr. Positive Deviation 
17966 P1558 Throttle Actuator Electrical Malfunction 
17967 P1559 Idle Speed Contr.Throttle Pos. Adaptation Malfunction 
17968 P1560 Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded 
17969 P1561 Quantity Adjuster Deviation 
17970 P1562 Quantity Adjuster Upper Limit Attained 
17971 P1563 Quantity Adjuster Lower Limit Attained 
17972 P1564 Idle Speed Contr.Throttle Pos. Low Voltage During Adaptation 
17973 P1565 Idle Speed Control Throttle Position lower limit not attained 
17974 P1566 Load signal from A/C compressor range/performance 
17975 P1567 Load signal from A/C compressor no signal 
17976 P1568 Idle Speed Contr.Throttle Pos. mechanical Malfunction 
17977 P1569 Cruise control switch Incorrect signal 
17978 P1570 Contr.Module Locked 
17979 P1571 Left Eng. Mount Solenoid Valve Short to B+ 
17980 P1572 Left Eng. Mount Solenoid Valve Short to ground 
17981 P1573 Left Eng. Mount Solenoid Valve Open circuit 
17982 P1574 Left Eng. Mount Solenoid Valve Electrical fault in circuit 
17983 P1575 Right Eng. Mount Solenoid Valve Short to B+ 
17984 P1576 Right Eng. Mount Solenoid Valve Short to ground 
17985 P1577 Right Eng. Mount Solenoid Valve Open circuit 
17986 P1578 Right Eng. Mount Solenoid Valve Electrical fault in circuit 
17987 P1579 Idle Speed Contr.Throttle Pos. Adaptation not started 
17988 P1580 Throttle Actuator B1 Malfunction 
17989 P1581 Idle Speed Contr.Throttle Pos. Basic Setting Not Carried Out 
17990 P1582 Idle Adaptation at Limit 
17991 P1583 Transmission mount valves Short to B+ 
17992 P1584 Transmission mount valves Short to ground 
17993 P1585 Transmission mount valves Open circuit 
17994 P1586 Engine mount solenoid valves Short to B+ 
17995 P1587 Engine mount solenoid valves Short to ground 
17996 P1588 Engine mount solenoid valves Open circuit
18008 P1600 Power Supply (B+) Terminal 15 Low Voltage 
18010 P1602 Power Supply (B+) Terminal 30 Low Voltage 
18011 P1603 Internal Control Module Malfunction 
18012 P1604 Internal Control Module Driver Error 
18013 P1605 Rough Road/Acceleration Sensor Electrical Malfunction 
18014 P1606 Rough Road Spec Engine Torque ABS-ECU Electrical Malfunction 
18015 P1607 Vehicle speed signal Error message from instrument cluster 
18016 P1608 Steering angle signal Error message from steering angle sensor 
18017 P1609 Crash shut-down activated 
18019 P1611 MIL Call-up Circ./Transm.Contr.Module Short to Ground 
18020 P1612 Electronic Control Module Incorrect Coding 
18021 P1613 MIL Call-up Circ Open/Short to B+ 
18022 P1614 MIL Call-up Circ./Transm.Contr.Module Range/Performance 
18023 P1615 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor Circuit range/performance 
18024 P1616 Glow Plug/Heater Indicator Circ. Short to B+ 
18025 P1617 Glow Plug/Heater Indicator Circ. Open/Short to Ground 
18026 P1618 Glow Plug/Heater Relay Circ. Short to B+ 
18027 P1619 Glow Plug/Heater Relay Circ. Open/Short to Ground 
18028 P1620 Engine coolant temperature signal open/short to B+ 
18029 P1621 Engine coolant temperature signal short to ground 
18030 P1622 Engine coolant temperature signal range/performance 
18031 P1623 Data Bus Powertrain No Communication 
18032 P1624 MIL Request Sign.active 
18033 P1625 Data-Bus Powertrain Unplausible Message from Transm.Contr. 
18034 P1626 Data-Bus Powertrain Missing Message from Transm.Contr. 
18035 P1627 Data-Bus Powertrain missing message from fuel injection pump 
18036 P1628 Data-Bus Powertrain missing message from steering sensor 
18037 P1629 Data-Bus Powertrain missing message from distance control 
18038 P1630 Accelera.Pedal Pos.Sensor 1 Signal too Low 
18039 P1631 Accelera.Pedal Pos.Sensor 1 Signal too High 
18040 P1632 Accelera.Pedal Pos.Sensor 1 Power Supply Malfunction 
18041 P1633 Accelera.Pedal Pos.Sensor 2 Signal too Low 
18042 P1634 Accelera.Pedal Pos.Sensor 2 Signal too High 
18043 P1635 Data Bus Powertrain missing message f.air condition control 
18044 P1636 Data Bus Powertrain missing message from Airbag control 
18045 P1637 Data Bus Powertrain missing message f.central electr.control 
18046 P1638 Data Bus Powertrain missing message from clutch control 
18047 P1639 Accelera.Pedal Pos.Sensor 1+2 Range/Performance 
18048 P1640 Internal Contr.Module (EEPROM) Error 
18049 P1641 Please check DTC Memory of Air Condition ECU 
18050 P1642 Please check DTC Memory of Airbag ECU 
18051 P1643 Please check DTC Memory of central electric ECU 
18052 P1644 Please check DTC Memory of clutch ECU 
18053 P1645 Data Bus Powertrain missing message f.all wheel drive contr. 
18054 P1646 Please Check DTC Memory of all wheel drive ECU 
18055 P1647 Please check coding of ECUs in Data Bus Powertrain 
18056 P1648 Data Bus Powertrain Malfunction 
18057 P1649 Data Bus Powertrain Missing message from ABS Control Module 
18058 P1650 Data Bus Powertrain Missing message fr.instrument panel ECU 
18059 P1651 Data Bus Powertrain missing messages 
18060 P1652 Please check DTC Memory of transmission ECU 
18061 P1653 Please check DTC Memory of ABS Control Module 
18062 P1654 Please check DTC Memory of control panel ECU 
18063 P1655 Please check DTC Memory of ADR Control Module 
18064 P1656 A/C clutch relay circuit short to ground 
18065 P1657 A/C clutch relay circuit short to B+ 
18066 P1658 Data Bus Powertrain Incorrect signal from ADR Control Module 
18084 P1676 Drive by Wire-MIL Circ. Electrical Malfunction 
18085 P1677 Drive by Wire-MIL Circ. Short to B+ 
18086 P1678 Drive by Wire-MIL Circ. Short to Ground 
18087 P1679 Drive by Wire-MIL Circ. Open 
18089 P1681 Contr.Unit Programming, Programming not Finished 
18092 P1684 Contr.Unit Programming Communication Error 
18094 P1686 Contr.Unit Error Programming Error 
18098 P1690 Malfunction Indication Light Malfunction 
18099 P1691 Malfunction Indication Light Open 
18100 P1692 Malfunction Indication Light Short to Ground 
18101 P1693 Malfunction Indication Light Short to B+ 
18102 P1694 Malfunction Indication Light Open/Short to Ground 
18112 P1704 Kick Down Switch Malfunction 
18113 P1705 Gear/Ratio Monitoring Adaptation limit reached 
18119 P1711 Wheel Speed Signal 1 Range/Performance 
18124 P1716 Wheel Speed Signal 2 Range/Performance 
18129 P1721 Wheel Speed Signal 3 Range/Performance 
18131 P1723 Starter Interlock Circ. Open 
18132 P1724 Starter Interlock Circ. Short to Ground 
18134 P1726 Wheel Speed Signal 4 Range/Performance 
18136 P1728 Different Wheel Speed Signals Range/Performance 
18137 P1729 Starter Interlock Circ. Short to B+ 
18141 P1733 Tiptronic Switch Down Circ. Short to Ground 
18147 P1739 Tiptronic Switch up Circ. Short to Ground 
18148 P1740 Clutch temperature control 
18149 P1741 Clutch pressure adaptation at limit 
18150 P1742 Clutch torque adaptation at limit 
18151 P1743 Clutch slip control signal too high 
18152 P1744 Tiptronic Switch Recognition Circ. Short to Ground 
18153 P1745 Transm.Contr.Unit Relay Short to B+ 
18154 P1746 Transm.Contr.Unit Relay Malfunction 
18155 P1747 Transm.Contr.Unit Relay Open/Short to Ground 
18156 P1748 Transm.Contr.Unit Self-Check 
18157 P1749 Transm.Contr.Unit Incorrect Coded 
18158 P1750 Power Supply Voltage Low Voltage 
18159 P1751 Power Supply Voltage High Voltage 
18160 P1752 Power Supply Malfunction 
18168 P1760 Shift Lock Malfunction 
18169 P1761 Shift Lock Short to Ground 
18170 P1762 Shift Lock Short to B+ 
18171 P1763 Shift Lock Open 
18172 P1764 Transmission temperature control 
18173 P1765 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor 2 adaptation at limit 
18174 P1766 Throttle Angle Signal Stuck Off 
18175 P1767 Throttle Angle Signal Stuck On 
18176 P1768 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor 2 Too High 
18177 P1769 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor 2 Too Low 
18178 P1770 Load Signal Range/Performance 
18179 P1771 Load Signal Stuck Off 
18180 P1772 Load Signal Stuck On 
18181 P1773 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor 1 Too High 
18182 P1774 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor 1 Too Low 
18183 P1775 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor 1 adaptation at limit 
18184 P1776 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor 1 range/performance 
18185 P1777 Hydraulic Pressure Sensor 2 range/performance 
18186 P1778 Solenoid EV7 Electrical Malfunction 
18189 P1781 Engine Torque Reduction Open/Short to Ground 
18190 P1782 Engine Torque Reduction Short to B+ 
18192 P1784 Shift up/down Wire Open/Short to Ground 
18193 P1785 Shift up/down Wire Short to B+ 
18194 P1786 Reversing Light Circ. Open 
18195 P1787 Reversing Light Circ. Short to Ground 
18196 P1788 Reversing Light Circ. Short to B+ 
18197 P1789 Idle Speed Intervention Circ. Error Message from Engine Contr. 
18198 P1790 Transmission Range Display Circ. Open 
18199 P1791 Transmission Range Display Circ. Short to Ground 
18200 P1792 Transmission Range Display Circ. Short to B+ 
18201 P1793 Output Speed Sensor 2 Circ. No Signal 
18203 P1795 Vehicle Speed Signal Circ. Open 
18204 P1796 Vehicle Speed Signal Circ. Short to Ground 
18205 P1797 Vehicle Speed Signal Circ. Short to B+ 
18206 P1798 Output Speed Sensor 2 Circ. Range/Performance 
18207 P1799 Output Speed Sensor 2 Circ. Rpm too High 
18221 P1813 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 1 Electrical 
18222 P1814 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 1 Open/Short to Ground 
18223 P1815 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 1 Short to B+ 
18226 P1818 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 2 Electrical 
18227 P1819 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 2 Open/Short to Ground 
18228 P1820 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 2 Short to B+ 
18231 P1823 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 3 Electrical 
18232 P1824 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 3 Open/Short to Ground 
18233 P1825 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 3 Short to B+ 
18236 P1828 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 4 Electrical 
18237 P1829 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 4 Open/Short to Ground 
18238 P1830 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 4 Short to B+ 
18242 P1834 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 5 Open/Short to Ground 
18243 P1835 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 5 Short to B+ 
18249 P1841 Engine/Transmission Control Modules Versions do not match 
18250 P1842 Please check DTC Memory of instrument panel ECU 
18251 P1843 Please check DTC Memory of ADR Control Module 
18252 P1844 Please check DTC Memory of central electric control ECU 
18255 P1847 Please check DTC Memory of brake system ECU 
18256 P1848 Please check DTC Memory of engine ECU 
18257 P1849 Please check DTC Memory of transmission ECU 
18258 P1850 Data-Bus Powertrain Missing Message from Engine Contr. 
18259 P1851 Data-Bus Powertrain Missing Message from Brake Contr. 
18260 P1852 Data-Bus Powertrain Unplausible Message from Engine Contr. 
18261 P1853 Data-Bus Powertrain Unplausible Message from Brake Contr. 
18262 P1854 Data-Bus Powertrain Hardware Defective 
18263 P1855 Data-Bus Powertrain Software version Contr. 
18264 P1856 Throttle/Pedal Pos.Sensor A Circ. Error Message from Engine Contr. 
18265 P1857 Load Signal Error Message from Engine Contr. 
18266 P1858 Engine Speed Input Circ. Error Message from Engine Contr. 
18267 P1859 Brake Switch Circ. Error Message from Engine Contr. 
18268 P1860 Kick Down Switch Error Message from Engine Contr. 
18269 P1861 Throttle Position (TP) sensor Error Message from ECM 
18270 P1862 Data Bus Powertrain Missing message from instr. panel ECU 
18271 P1863 Data Bus Powertrain Missing Message from St. Angle Sensor 
18272 P1864 Data Bus Powertrain Missing message from ADR control module 
18273 P1865 Data Bus Powertrain Missing message from central electronics 
18274 P1866 Data Bus Powertrain Missing messages


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225

Well who's a clever boy then? :wink:


----------



## saint

What's VAGCOM?


----------



## John-H

Excellent idea! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dooka

looks like you just did it.. All vagcomed up now..


----------



## John-H

This includes codes not on that list and lists general VAG-COM info and procedures:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## Stub

Vcom help forum would be very good so discuss measuring blocks and so on?


----------



## John-H

I'll PM Jae to see what he thinks of the idea


----------



## pinotattt

John-H said:


> This includes codes not on that list and lists general VAG-COM info and procedures:
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Main_Page


Hi, This link is great!
Did't find what i was looking for though  I have this fault-17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235): Open or Short to Plus
P1453 - 35-00 - -
Any ideas where to get more info? Would like to know how to test the sensor when removed.


----------



## donut

Hi,

I do confirm that a VAGCOM section would be useful.
I'm OK to contribute to the section with testing and discovering what this diagnostic box could provide.


----------

